# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة تنمية اساليب العمل واشكال التفكير لعام 1440 تعقد في الاردن القاهرة بيروت المغرب

## مركزتدريب

الموقع الالكتروني : *www.almjd-hr.com*

*البريد الالكتروني:**hussein@almjd-hr.com*

*رقم هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255*

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية الاعلان عن دورة :

*تطوير اساليب العمل واشكال التفكير*

*محاور الدورة  :*

*الهدف:*    التدريب على مهارات العمل من ناحية و استخدام تلك المهارات  في لحظة أداء العمل من ناحية أخرى. فمن السهل إعطاء الناس تعليمات لأداء عمل ما. و من السهل أن نقول لأي شخص: كن مثاليا" و لكن فائدة هذه التعليمات محدودة جدا" في الواقع. لأن طريقة أداء العمل لا تقل اهميه عن العمل نفسه.*المحتويات:*·  مقدمة تعريفية الى اساليب العمل و اشكال التفكير.·  هل هناك اسلوب واحد للعمل وشكل واحد للتفكير في بيئة العمل؟· هل التمسك بهذا الرأي هو الذي يؤدي الى الترهل الاداري ويحول دون التطور في الاداء و يؤدي دائما الى انتاجية قليلة و رديئة؟ ويجعل بيئة العمل دائما" تقليدية و روتينية؟*·  كيف نصنع الرجل المثالي؟ كيف نحقق المثالية و التكامل في بيئة العمل؟**·  ما هي اصول العمل و التفكير التي تؤدي الى خلق بيئة عمل مثالية؟**·  ان طريقة أداء العمل لا تقل اهمية عن العمل نفسة. فكيف تحدد الطريقة المناسبة للاداء ؟*·  ما هي طرق العمل الست؟وما هي اشكال التفكير الست؟·  كيف تحدد طريقة العمل المناسبة وشكل التفكير الصحيح في كل مهمة؟·  هل هناك طريقة واحدة فقط صحيحة لاداء العمل؟·  كيف تتقن مهارة التنقل في التفكير والعمل من مستوى الى اخر؟*· * تمارين  وحالات عملية.*المعنيين:*جميع المدراء و رؤساء الاقسام و جميع العاملين في الوظائف الاشرافية.



*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد كافة الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل. .*-  تعقد الدورة التدريبيه لمدة (5) و (7) و (10) و (14) يوما وبنفس عدد ساعات التدريب الكلية و المادة التدريبيه و لكن باختلاف عدد ساعات التدريب اليوميه ويمكنكم المشاركه في الفتره التي تناسبكم و تتناسب مع مؤسستكم .** سيتم منح خصومات عالية للمجموعات ***ملاحظة (1**)**:*سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين.*ملاحظة (2**)**:*يمكن تنفيذ أي برنامج تدريبي اخر يلبي احتياجاتكم التدريبية بالوقت و بالمكان المناسبين لكم اذا كان عدد المشاركين (2) كحد ادنى.*ملاحظة (3**)**:*يمكن تزويدكم ببعض المؤسسات التي تم تدريب بعض موظفيها من بلدكم وارقام هواتفهم للتأكد من رضاهم حول مشاركتهم في برامجنا التدريبية*ملاحظة (4) :* سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين


*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

